# Painted Art Deco Alarm Clock Case Mini Guitar Amplifier



## kjw

What do you think? Please be honest. I will not be hurt if you don't understand it or if you think I should repaint it. All one color might look better. This was kind of an experimental thing.

I bought the metal clock case at a flea market for $1 with no clock inside. I bought a speaker for $1 at the same flea market that fits perfectly inside. The amp was fairly cheap and easy to build. It works and sounds good for a mini amplifier.

Kris


----------



## kjw

Here are a few more photos including one showing a distortion pedal I made to go with the amp.


----------



## tricky raven

I kinda like the infusion of the colors...they amplify sound and the emotions. Looking at the amplifier itself, I see the image of a 'whole' person with the low volume, and shifting flowing energies with the high.


----------



## kjw

I was worried that the colors were not working. Should I scratch the painted speaker idea?

I appreciate all of your thoughts.

Kris


----------



## Jewel Carina

Looks like a new one...Good idea!


----------



## kjw

Thank you Jewel.


----------

